# how long before posts are approved by mods?



## heart of darkness (Feb 14, 2014)

Joined site back in Feb/March 2014. 

Original posts were reviewed by mods briefly, then a few posts went through unmoderated, then some others were back to being moderated and never did show up in the thread. Nothing inappropriate in the thread. I indicated that I was concerned about privacy - trying not to reveal too much identifying information because of the very real possibility of some intrusive people seeing things they had no right to know. I asked mods at least once what happened to those posts and never got a response.

Have lurked here off and on, but don't think I have tried to post again until today. I have PTSD and severe anxiety, and simply reading about others here is often too traumatizing for me. But today I was troubled and triggering by a film I saw 2 days ago, and really needed to talk about it and get some support. Title of new thread was something like "saw film 'My Old Lady' - now triggering like mad". The film has a strong infidelity plot line (unknown to me beforehand), and other issues about parental abandonment, etc - which I also have a history of. The post was long and difficult to compose and I didn't save a copy. After I hit submit, I got a message back saying my post had been sent for moderation. It's been about 6 hours, and the post still hasn't shown up. 

Not sure if there's a standard waiting time, and it didn't occur to me that I might be re-moderated after being absent for so long. But I have no copy of that post, I have no one IRL to talk to about it (except my disabled sister, and my husband, but he's not home). 

PLEASE - I really need to talk about this with people who have lived this and understand it.


----------



## FrenchFry (Oct 10, 2011)

Sometimes with low post counts links inside of posts trip up our spam filter and shoots out the message that your post has been moderated. When this happens, your post isn't deleted it just hangs out until a mod or admin clears it.

Your post has been approved and bumped. Sorry that it caught you.


----------

